# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan Baru Dari FEIKOI

## Yancedoang

Hallo Para Master dan sepuh Koi-s , Akhirnya yang kita tunggu-tunggu telah tiba juga nih pakan baru dengan kwalitas yang baik , pakan ini berdasarkan resep dan pengalaman yang lama di dunia perkoian, setelah bergelut beberapa tahun belakangan ini dikarenakan untuk mendapatkan pakan yang berkwalitas baik & murah itu agak sulit, akhirnya Mr.Soegianto dari FEIKOI mencoba untuk melakukan eksperimen untuk membuat pakan berkwalitas yang baik dan sesuai dengan isi kantong kita (murah), yuk yang ingin mencoba sensasi dari penggunaan pakan tersebut bisa merapat ke feikoi alam sutera tangerang, atau contact langsung ke CS feikoi di 082211666613 (Mr. Man Men)

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Daddy Luluh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nanda.koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

per kg nya murah2...dibandingkan pakan lokal lain di pasaran

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aieartupazi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nanda.koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

> Saya tunggu ume koi food nya dihandle om yance 
> Jangan keburu abis pelet nih, libur lebaran sudah tidak lama lagi


Siap kirim om prof sorry2 lg kelimpungan nih kang man men nya, ume koi food besok otw ke kolam master

----------


## Jimmie0505

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kuroga

Mw coba om soegi, ready kan ya?
tapi harga masih promo gak ya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Taufik's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ade widarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kuroga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Cucumis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrytings

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

